# Birdsnest / Braid...getting really shitty...!



## Nic (Dec 11, 2005)

I loaded some new fireline about 2-weeks ago. 8lb onto mono etc. I thought I did put a tad too much on because the spool was full. I got a few birdsnests so thought I had in fact loaded too much, no issues because it would naturally come off. However, out of the 150 yards or whatever I loaded, I reckon I've now got 50 or so left, tops. Bloody tangles, birdsnests and whatever else comes off the spool rather than line and buggered if I can figure it out. When I throw a cast I can now see the mono underneath so I've basically blown $27 or whatever in 2-weeks. Arrgghhh... :evil:

I'm casting slow, fast, long, short. Anything to try and stop it but to no avail.

Anyone have the answer?

Thanks
Nic


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Reel?

Fireline and other gelspuns are not recommended for baitcasters as they are stiff and wont lay well. Even with threadlines you have to leave 2-3mm of the spool or you will get poor laying of the line, especially if fishing light


----------



## Nic (Dec 11, 2005)

Shimano 4000 Threadline. I've had 2 -3 mm since the first few incidents but it doesn;t seem to be making a difference. Perhaps the light plastics aren't giving enough weight to lay the line taut.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Nic, with the light lures I always close the bail with the rod pointing at the lure then raise it vertical to tighten the line before turning the handle. Most often it is the first few winds of the handle where the line lays wrong and you pay for it later


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Nic - also had the problems that you describe in your post Peril gives very sage advice. The other alternative if you do-not want to use fireline again - if you are a ebayer - spiderwire stealth braid is very good - around $40 for 300m - it is just like cotton after a few uses - very soft and supple - seems to have better abrasive resistant characteristics IMHO.

The only problem with spiderwire is the colour leeches out of it after a few uses but otherwise I give it a thumbs up 8)


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

are we talking threadline or baitcaster here :?:


----------



## Nic (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks Richard. Might give that a try.

PeterJ, its a threadline.


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

I had problems with my baitcaster loaded with fireline and eventually scraped it. I bought some of the new Nitlon pe braid and haven't had any more problems. Also baitcasting technique has a lot to do with birdnests.
practise , practise and more practise.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2006)

Check out this link, helped me heaps in the begining.

http://www.fishingnoosa.com.au/baittech.htm

They reckon even the experts get the occasional birds nest.

Lol, a month and a bit ago when fishing at Awoonga dam I reckon I got more like a Eagles nest, lol alot bigger than a birds nest. One huge tangle, no one in the camp could get it out, ended up using scissors and wasted a spool of 
30 lb braid. :lol: :lol: 

cheers


----------



## JW (Jul 31, 2006)

Nic

I have had similar problems in the past with my threadlines and by doing the following have minimised the problem:

Ã‚Â·	Keep an eye on the spool for line that has not been laid properly (sometimes there is a small loop that sticks up higher then the spool) if this happens cast out and retrieve under pressure (or use your hand depending on severity).

Ã‚Â·	When fishing really light (like I usually do), keep a closer eye on this and periodically cast out and wind in under finger pressure.

What I find happens is a loop comes slightly off the spool (where it should not) and is then pulled out further by the line when casting. There is usually 3 strands (not always) of line coming off the reel when it tangles.

I find that it is usually just twisted up and if you are careful it can usually be untangled easily enoughÃ¢â‚¬Â¦Ã¢â‚¬Â¦the minute you pull though, it is all overÃ¢â‚¬Â¦Ã¢â‚¬Â¦Ã¢â‚¬Â¦..

I put this problem down to the fact that I use cheaper threadline reels that were probably not designed for gel spun lineÃ¢â‚¬Â¦Ã¢â‚¬Â¦donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t know if it is the reason or not.

Hope this helps.


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

I have a simple trick.. Every 10 casts or so, I put tension on the line as i reel it in. That keeps everythin nice and compact and I find that I get very few nests... even with really small lures

Ivan


----------



## Nic (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks to everyone's replies here, I have been out on 3 ocassions with not a single problem. I bought 300yrd of Spiderwire Fusion for $23 on e-bay. I removed most of the mono backing and loaded a lot more of the Spiderwire on so it laid a lot flatter and tighter. I now am a lot more aware of the tension when bringing the line back in and as I said, no problems at all - not even the slightest issue. So thanks again everyone...makes the trip more enjoyable 

All I need now is an answer to turn that damn wind off...


----------

